# 150g Planted



## sourandmouldy (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't really pay attention when I bought these plants, but they look nice and have been doing great!!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nice tank! What are the dimensions?


----------



## sourandmouldy (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks!! It's 6 feet long, by 30 inches high, and I think 18 inches front to back.... damn thing weighs about 250lbs!! It was a long time coming, but I finally got it this past boxing day.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

excellent planting pattern very natural.

That arrowana would be happier in much larger duds though..


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*very nice*

so what is hidding behing the doors... (equipment)


----------



## sourandmouldy (Apr 11, 2007)

*equipment*

Nothing too special, a Rena XP4 (thinking about adding a UV canister filter), bubbler, a bunch of food/testing kits, and a new CO2 setup that is pretty sweet. So far just the 20lb bottle and regulator with it defusing through the filter. hope to be adding a CO2 controller soon. The thing I'm most proud of is the stand/canopy I built. Sorry it took so long to respond (didn't know you posted a question)

Sam


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Keep up the good work and post updates/pics from time to time.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*nice*

very nice canope and stand.
Beautiful tank and arowana...
Cheers,
a


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Ohhhhh... Your tank is looking stellar... Plant growth is very lush,,, and it's all from a DIY CO2 system too... What kind of lighting do you have in there if u don't mind me asking? What's the amount of watts?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Where do I get one of these can-oaps?


----------



## sourandmouldy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Lights*

That photo was taken almost a year ago when it was pretty new... No CO2 at the time, magnetic ballasts withe T8 lamps (about 140 watts), and some cheap big als plant food!!! I've since changed to HO ballasts (overdriven to about 300 watts) added a CO2 system, and PMDD fertilizer.. After adding all that I can only wish the tank looked as nice as it used to!!! I seem to have been over run with a green carpet like algae, I think it may be Cyanobacteria, but I'm not sure (grows on everything). Good luck with yours, and keep it simple!!!

Sam


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

do you regularly check the water parameters??? maybe you're dosing to much PMDD, and that's causing your algae


----------



## sourandmouldy (Apr 11, 2007)

*algae*

Yes I do, and I've only recently started PMDD, it seems to be helping (need to give it some fine tuning). I'll keep you updated.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*hmmmmmmmmm......*

YAh sometimes whenever u make a drastic versus gradual change in fertilization amounts, or types, you can shock the system triggering an algae bloom.. Also bacterial algae sometime thrive if high levels of iron are in the tank. Try the Excel fertilizer,, or organic charbon... Helped me alot when i had algae problems in my planted tank... Or solution could be as easy as adding in HIGH organic absorbing WEEDS like Elodea or Elgeria, Hornwort, and sumtimes hygro polysperma, to grow for a bout a month or so and take control of the tank, exhausting the algae of it's resources... THe Natural way is probably ure best bet.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

If it is Cyano it will easily wipe off the sides of your tank, plants etc. Also if it is you need to get it out of there fast as it will smother your plants quickly


----------

